# lotto max



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ever considered meeting up and pooling in to buy a massive ticket and increase our chances? Alot of company employees has won this way. Wondering if anyone else is interested or am i the only greedy one here haha


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

actually the odds are the same no matter how many tickets you buy, you're simply repeating the odds each time.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've done it with coworkers before. No luck yet...


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

True that on a single ticket. But if we all pool in then a persons chance increase by the number of people pooling in. Yes the pot gets split but atleast u get more of a chance then a single $5 ticket. Plus with 50 max million the chances r that muvh greater of winning somethig


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

so who holds the ticket? whos in charge of the cash , who makes sure everyone has paid, who makes sure everyone gets paid if its a winner...seems like a great big cluster f in the making.. and besides im gonna need that 50 mill for myself because im gonna run away to south america , and pipe water direct from the amazon straight into my 25 000 gallon pond , so count me out lol... but good luck with that


118869 said:


> True that on a single ticket. But if we all pool in then a persons chance increase by the number of people pooling in. Yes the pot gets split but atleast u get more of a chance then a single $5 ticket. Plus with 50 max million the chances r that muvh greater of winning somethig


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have the calculation in front of me but I'm pretty sure that while buying more tickets will increase your odds of winning, the increase is tiny. You go from astronomical to maybe merely abysmal.  But yes, your theory is correct. More numbers bought, better odds.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I smell litigation with a scheme like that. Like Mac writes who hold the ticket and so forth.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I would be in if you can figure out the factors like who holds the ticket etc.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am too greedy to share. That kind of money would make people crazy if it was won as a group. Count me out on this venture. Great thought though.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you go to the BCLC website you can print out a lottery pool agreement. Has spots for all the pool members to write names and sign declaring all winning are to be split equally among the pool members. I've used these in work pools in the past. Everyone gets a copy and everyone knows who's in the pool...


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Lotto BC have nice legal forms to allow this kind of arrangement - nice and legal. The odds are definitely better if you do a group buy, but the amount won is diminished.

But does anyone really need $50 million?


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

bad idea to have made this thread as some people are not a fan of this idea. Good luck to all those people that do buy lotto max =P


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The odds of winning the top prize in Lotto Max is about 1 in 28.6 million. The odds stay the same per ticket even if you but a million tickets. I know a couple of people that picked up some nice change playing the lottery. A former custodian at Simon Fraser Elem School won 5 million and my brothers friend won a few million. Still it's a suckers game but as they say if you don't have a ticket, you cant win.

Good luck to everyone that is trying to win the lottery, you'll need it.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I know a small company that did weekly lottery pools and ended up winning millions. It was about 20 years ago and I believe they won around $18 million. It worked out that each person ended up with about $1.5 million. Unfortunately, one of the employees who always participated in the weekly pools wasn't at work the day that they each paid their $5 towards the ticket that won so he missed out on becoming a millionaire. I think that the winners gave him something like $10,000 because they felt bad for him.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ugh yeah 50 million, find my white booty burning in south america comfortably for the rest of my life


William Wilson said:


> Lotto BC have nice legal forms to allow this kind of arrangement - nice and legal. The odds are definitely better if you do a group buy, but the amount won is diminished.
> 
> But does anyone really need $50 million?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

When the ticket is purchased for a group you can request additional copies of the ticket so each participant in the group buy can have a copy. Only the first ticket printed can be cashed though. The rest will say reprint on them.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

It's not about the 50million for me. I would be in even if it was for 1million. It's just for the fun of sharing the same hope. Winning is just a bonus.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Some guy in Quebec won big and had negative luck enter his life.

Snip:

For lottery winner Lucien Nault, it might have been better to have no luck at all.
The 77-year-old Montreal man won $16.9 million in Canada's Lotto 6/49 in 2009, but his life since has been mired with lawsuits and untimely deaths in his family, the Sun News reports.
Nault recently learned that his son Daniel was struck and killed by a Jeep as he crossed a street near his home in Montreal to retrieve his dog.
Daniel Nault was returning from the Gaspe region of the country, where he recently buried his wife (and Lucien's daughter-in-law), Therese Rehel, according to the Sun News.
Rehel died when she drowned at home in a new, lavish pool built with proceeds from Lucien's winnings.
The couple dined with friends at their favorite steak house to celebrate the opening of the pool, which took all summer to build, a few days before Rehel was found dead in the water.

Canadian lottery winner

My life wouldn't change that much if I won a large amount in the lottery. I do however suppose I'd find that a lot of people would want to befriend me.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Count me in. Text/phone me.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

U can't relate and blame everything on the winning ticket.


----------

